# Overnight in Calais



## Irish_Rover (Apr 30, 2006)

Someone mentioned on here recently that the "sans billet" parking area in Calais is now closed to motorhomes and caravans. Can anyone confirm this from recent experience.

Also, I expect to be travelling via Dover/Calais en route to the French Alps in the second week in June. Can I expect to still encounter holdups on the A20 approach road to the ferry terminal in Dover.

Many Thanks

Irish_Rover


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Irish_Rover said:


> Someone mentioned on here recently that the "sans billet" parking area in Calais is now closed to motorhomes and caravans. Can anyone confirm this from recent experience.
> 
> Also, I expect to be travelling via Dover/Calais en route to the French Alps in the second week in June. Can I expect to still encounter holdups on the A20 approach road to the ferry terminal in Dover.
> 
> ...


Where is this area you have quoted


----------



## Irish_Rover (Apr 30, 2006)

Lucy2

The "sans billet" parking area is actually situated in the Calais harbour area close to the P&O and Seafrance booking offices. It is a popular and convenient stopover for those with either early or late ferries and, although it boasts no amenities of its own, it is close to the terminal building.

Irish_Rover


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I know where you mean , we have never stopped there. We allways stay on the aire on the sea front where the boats enter the docks. never had any trouble except the odd youths racing cars in the carpark at 2am only in the summer, infact we have just stayed there last week, arrived at 1am sat 3rd may after arriving by eurotunnel. we left at 9am sat 3rd may cost €0.00 as the attentdant does arrive till later in the day. In fact in the summer we sometimes stay at the campsite above the aire only a few €'s more and toilets/electric/showers.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I stayed there 2 months ago with no problems. I read somewhere that you are allowed to park there overnight with their blessing but can't remember where I saw it. It would be difficult to stop people going there and if you arrived early for a ferry they could hardly refuse you. It is used by caravaners, motorhomes and people in cars just sleeping for the night. You can walk down to the ferry building and use the toilets or showers (not very clean)


----------



## Irish_Rover (Apr 30, 2006)

Venwood

Many thanks for the confirmation.

Irish_Rover


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi There,
I stayed there overnight only two weeks ago without any difficulty. Just park near the ticket offices, there are always vans there.
Two weeks ago there was about 10 on a thursday night. I am going landbridge at the end of June and will use Calais Port as an overnight coming over on a late crossing.

The port aire is also fine but the campsite behind the wall can be noisy, the last time I used this aire ,a Disco went on until 2am. The port is probably safer as well


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi I stopped there last week no problem plenty of mh,s and caravans staying as well

mike


----------



## Irish_Rover (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Finyar and MGW,

Thanks for the up to date information. It certainly puts my mind at rest.

What state is the approach road to Dover port - A20 - in at the moment in terms of roadworks, delays, etc?

Irish_Rover


----------

